# Vinyl Siding install



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I am looking for someone to install vinyl siding on my little rental house and possibly do a little carpenter work. Anyone have somebody that they recommend?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Mark Summers… A.k.a. the hired hand… You will not regret it...


Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


----------

